

GitHub Global Issue Search - bpierre
https://github.com/blog/1408-global-issue-search

======
sry_not4sale
This is GitHub code search all over again...

[https://github.com/search?q=state%3Aopen+sql+injection&t...](https://github.com/search?q=state%3Aopen+sql+injection&type=Issues&ref=searchresults)

------
benatkin
This could be fun.
[https://github.com/search?q=state%3Aopen+cowbell&type=Is...](https://github.com/search?q=state%3Aopen+cowbell&type=Issues&ref=searchresults)

------
kmfrk
I remember writing to the GitHub guys (and girls?) ages ago about considering
leveraging their Issues/Pull Request system to create an interesting
alternative to Stack Overflow.

They basically told me to fuck off in polite canned-response manner, but it
looks like they are a step closer to what I wanted way back.

If they're smart, they could add a button to each hit allowing you to say
"This was relevant to my interests", which could order them based on relevance
similar to SO's system.

------
thiderman
I'm not sure I instantly see the use of this, but I am really impressed about
the way GitHub is improving their discovery tools. Every new way opens up new
possibilities for collaboration, and I love it!

